# 280ZX L.S.D



## billy280zx (Aug 19, 2007)

HEY HOW CAN I MAKE A NON L.S.D 280ZX IN TO A L.S.D 280ZX....
PLEASE HELP........


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I think this link will answer all of your questions:

Differential / CV / LSD / HP / Torque / R160 / R180 / R200 / R230 / Diff Mount - HybridZ


----------

